# Hitachi Touro Desk 2TB HDD and ViP612



## EdN (May 5, 2007)

I can't get a Hitachi Touro Desk 2TB external HDD to format for a ViP612. When I enter Menu--> Multimedia--> My Media--> Manage Device it asks me to format the attached USB device. When I press "yes" it proceeds to format the drive and when finished returns me to the last channel I was on. There were no error messages and everything seemed to work. When I now go back to Menu--> Multimedia--> My Media--> Manage Device it asks me to do it all over again! What is going on?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Do a test on a PC - format it as NTFS and write a few big files (> 1 GB).


----------



## MikeL DISH (Dec 28, 2010)

Does the external hard drive have its own power supply? External hard drives must have their own power supply. They must have a single-tier enclosure and a 50GB-2TB hard drive. It's supposed to be a 2.0 USB compatible. A 3.0 might work, depending on the firmware.



EdN said:


> I can't get a Hitachi Touro Desk 2TB external HDD to format for a ViP612. When I enter Menu--> Multimedia--> My Media--> Manage Device it asks me to format the attached USB device. When I press "yes" it proceeds to format the drive and when finished returns me to the last channel I was on. There were no error messages and everything seemed to work. When I now go back to Menu--> Multimedia--> My Media--> Manage Device it asks me to do it all over again! What is going on?


----------



## EdN (May 5, 2007)

Hi MikeL,
Yes, it's a single tier 2TB with a separate power supply, and 3.0/2.0 compatible according to the specs on the box. I had the same model previously working on a ViP211.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Please unplug the EHD from the receiver, unplug the receiver for 10 seconds from the electrical outlet, and plug the receiver back into the outlet. Once the reboot process has completed, plug the EHD into the USB port and let the receiver reformat the EHD. Please let me know if you have continued issues with the EHD. Thanks.



EdN said:


> Hi MikeL,
> Yes, it's a single tier 2TB with a separate power supply, and 3.0/2.0 compatible according to the specs on the box. I had the same model previously working on a ViP211.


----------



## EdN (May 5, 2007)

Hi Ray,
I did exactly what you suggested. Everything went smoothly and I was returned to my program. Unfortunately when I now enter Menu--> Multimedia--> My Media--> Sent To Device it comes back and asks me to reformat again!!!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Rinse, repeat ... up to its acceptance 

Post the magical number of loops here - for your followers.


----------



## EdN (May 5, 2007)

I went through 3 iterations. It still wants to reformat. Each iteration took 6 minutes including restarting.
Forget it. 



P Smith said:


> Rinse, repeat ... up to its acceptance
> 
> Post the magical number of loops here - for your followers.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I got same experience when I used 64 GB USB flash for Hopper. One difference is after three attempts it was formatted and I did move one recording (lucky, heh !). Since that the stick has no meaning for h2k - inserting is silent, removing - with a warning, DVR not see it.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Does the 6 minutes sound like too little time for the unit top be totally formatting that drive, after all it is 2TB?

I have no reference point, it's been several years since I installed my 250 GB drives and it seemed like it took longer, maybe I forget.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

P Smith said:


> Do a test on a PC - format it as NTFS and write a few big files (> 1 GB).


That is exactly what I would do. It needs to be verified that the drive is OK.
If it passes that test, I would suspect that the Dish receiver is not formatting it properly.

I would then try formatting it on another Dish receiver, even a friends if I didn't have another one of my own. If it passes that test, then you can assume that the drive is OK and your receiver is at fault.


----------

